# alignment settings and rolling resistance?



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm sure much has been done to this effect and posted on the EVDL over the course of the last 15 yrs... but I can't recall who or when.

If it doesn't adversely affect handling, I'm all in favor of setting alignment items to the least resistance.


----------



## kixGas (May 2, 2008)

ISellMiataParts said:


> What are you guys running for alignments on your cars? Has anyone tried monkeying with this?
> 
> In my world (wheel to wheel racing) we test changes to our alignment with a fish scale to see how many lbs certain changes cost. I would think in a fairly low performance electric car you could run agressive rear camber to keep drag down (front wheel drive car) and 0 front camber to keep traction up, 0mm toe all around. Anyone experimented with this at all?


I have never heard of that. How exactly do you test effects of alignment changes with a fish scale?


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

It takes a certain amount of force, in pounds/kg/whatever, to make a vehicle roll.

If you connect a "fish scale" (the kind that hangs between a hook and a load) and pull the vehicle with it, you can see how much force it's taking to make the vehicle roll.

If your toe-in is too severe, you'll create a lot more resistance because the tires are trying to 'slide to the inside" causing extra friction there... that's just one example.


----------



## ISellMiataParts (Sep 24, 2008)

TX_Dj said:


> It takes a certain amount of force, in pounds/kg/whatever, to make a vehicle roll.
> 
> If you connect a "fish scale" (the kind that hangs between a hook and a load) and pull the vehicle with it, you can see how much force it's taking to make the vehicle roll.
> 
> If your toe-in is too severe, you'll create a lot more resistance because the tires are trying to 'slide to the inside" causing extra friction there... that's just one example.


exactly. Changes in alignment change rolling resistance. Fish scale is a quick and dirty way to see if what youre doing is having an end-effect. Same for brake drag, bearing rebuilds, etc. The initial drag is one of the more costly things to a car.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

danger of course is lack of stability as you approach 0 toe-in... car will start to wander and not 'self-center' with hands off the wheel for instance.


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

I set mine to the factory specs with just a slightly less amount of toe-in.

That is so that the handling on wet roads will be OK.


----------

